# 3D Design / 3D Scanning / 3D Modeling > 3D Modeling, Design, Scanners >  Would you spend $1000 for a 3D scanner printer add-on that works reliably?

## robosmith

I have an idea on how to do it and wonder if it's worth investigating.

----------


## soofle616

Define reliably? What kind of scan area? What level of resolution? What guarantees of accuracy and precision? 

The short answer is yes but the longer answer needs a lot more info.

----------


## robosmith

What I envision would work to create a near perfect .stl replication every time for every material.

Z axis resolution better than .1mm. X-Y resolution depending on desired speed. Scan area defined by the printer its attached to.

Complex shapes will require more than 1 scan which will be stitched together.




> Define reliably? What kind of scan area? What level of resolution? What guarantees of accuracy and precision? 
> 
> The short answer is yes but the longer answer needs a lot more info.

----------


## soofle616

> What I envision would work to create a near perfect .stl replication every time for every material.
> 
> Z axis resolution better than .1mm. X-Y resolution depending on desired speed. Scan area defined by the printer its attached to.
> 
> Complex shapes will require more than 1 scan which will be stitched together.


I missed the part about it being a printer attachment. Honestly, unless it has the ability to scan large objects (more than 12" cubed) it's not something i'd be interested in at that price BUT if you can figure out a way to get perfectly clean stl's every time and port your software to work with other scanners THAT would be worth something.

----------


## robosmith

> I missed the part about it being a printer attachment. Honestly, unless it has the ability to scan large objects (more than 12" cubed) it's not something i'd be interested in at that price BUT if you can figure out a way to get perfectly clean stl's every time and port your software to work with other scanners THAT would be worth something.


Precision measurement is more a function of the hardware than the software. Not that it cannot be enhanced with sophisticated software...

Why do you want to scan larger than you can print? Make scale models? Precision is not as important there.

What I envision would be more for making enhanced parts.

----------


## DBFIU

I would jump on this, if you can use an existing printer as a scanner that can put out those numbers. Yep. 

For reverse engineering this would be a dream, for scanning scultpures or organic bodies, this would probably not appeal because it just wont have the accuracy (scanners that capture fine texture are in the 0.01mm resolution range).

----------


## curious aardvark

yes I'd be interested - for $1000 - not a chance.

For that money it'd need to be fuly portable. And as a lot of people would like to scan other (and their own) people's heads - that's most likely why it would need to scan bigger than the printer can scan. Also scan larger objects and rescale them for printing.

For a printer add on I might go to $400, but certainly no more for somethig that limited.

----------


## soofle616

> Precision measurement is more a function of the hardware than the software. Not that it cannot be enhanced with sophisticated software...
> Why do you want to scan larger than you can print? Make scale models? Precision is not as important there.


Precision is about hardware, clean .stl's is about software. In the realm of scanners it seems to me that the software is the biggest issue in terms of getting scans that are actually useful.

As for scanning larger than i can print, not every scan is meant to replicate a part. Sometimes it's for reverse engineering an existing part. For instance, I will never need to print a wheel or swingarm for my motorcycle. I do need an axle for the bike though. The axle is a custom part that will be printed (as a fit only prototype) but since it doesn't exist yet i can't scan it. I therefore need to scan the mating components so i can design the axle to print and test.

----------


## Hugues

this one will deliver pretty much what you describe
ships in June
for less than 1000 usd
https://www.kickstarter.com/projects...d-pri/comments

----------


## robosmith

> this one will deliver pretty much what you describe
> ships in June
> for less than 1000 usd
> https://www.kickstarter.com/projects...d-pri/comments


Thanks for that, but I'm not seeing high accuracy for all materials with those examples. OK for artwork I suppose.

----------


## curious aardvark

I do like the idea of using the printer for accurate movement of the scanner. But it'd have to be cheap as the buyer is supplying a lot of the nexessary hardware :-)

----------


## richardphat

It does sound like an MMT/CMM what you're describing.

Do you mean the scanner being moved by the printer or some sort of probes on the moving head and then touch your print?

----------


## janetfdoss

Yeah you are right for 1000$ not a single chance to think about it. I can do it by myself with just little bit of effort and hard work. And i believe that anyone with little bit effort would be able to do that without spending a single penny. Thanks

----------


## che

or you can buy this for less http://us.xyzprinting.com/product/dv10aio

----------


## Feign

On that note, the Atlas 3D Scanner kits have started shipping (I wasn't even close to the front of the line, mine doesn't ship until June.) and the software so far looks phenomenal.

It'll probably be a few weeks before the first reviews start rolling out that can speak to reliability.  _If_ it's reliable, then that makes it hard to sell any kind of $1000 scanner, when the Atlas kits cost around $200.

----------


## raysspl

Is there a way to scale down the cost of $1000?

----------


## robosmith

That's what makes it as cheap as $1000.  :Smile: 

Industrial quality scanners probably start at $20K from what I've heard.




> I do like the idea of using the printer for accurate movement of the scanner. But it'd have to be cheap as the buyer is supplying a lot of the nexessary hardware :-)

----------


## robosmith

Scanner being moved by the printer head.




> It does sound like an MMT/CMM what you're describing.
> 
> Do you mean the scanner being moved by the printer or some sort of probes on the moving head and then touch your print?

----------


## robosmith

I spent hours drawing a part with complex curves and several prints before it was good enough.




> Yeah you are right for 1000$ not a single chance to think about it. I can do it by myself with just little bit of effort and hard work. And i believe that anyone with little bit effort would be able to do that without spending a single penny. Thanks

----------


## robosmith

Looks similar to the the Makerbot digitizer (tried that; it is crap). You sure it is accurate for all materials?




> or you can buy this for less http://us.xyzprinting.com/product/dv10aio

----------


## robosmith

You're right; IF it is reliable and accurate.




> On that note, the Atlas 3D Scanner kits have started shipping (I wasn't even close to the front of the line, mine doesn't ship until June.) and the software so far looks phenomenal.
> 
> It'll probably be a few weeks before the first reviews start rolling out that can speak to reliability.  _If_ it's reliable, then that makes it hard to sell any kind of $1000 scanner, when the Atlas kits cost around $200.

----------


## robosmith

Maybe. With volume.




> Is there a way to scale down the cost of $1000?

----------


## Feign

Perhaps I should have put my "if" in italics _and_ bold, because I agree with you, it's a big if.

...Though hey, saving $800 is worth quite a bit of "if" to some people.

----------


## robosmith

> Perhaps I should have put my "if" in italics _and_ bold, because I agree with you, it's a big if.
> 
> ...Though hey, saving $800 is worth quite a bit of "if" to some people.


I coulda saved a lot of time, IF the Makerbot digitizer worked for my scan.

I really hope I can buy a $200 scanner which works reliably with accuracy.

But I won't be buying it just to find out.

----------


## che

> Looks similar to the the Makerbot digitizer (tried that; it is crap). You sure it is accurate for all materials?


i can't really know because i haven't buy it, but consider to.
but i point that only because it is in the same path, to have a scanner inside your printer, unless i misunderstood. 

GL

----------


## robosmith

AFAIK, the only similarity is it is inside a printer. They use a turntable with lasers scanning in a line and a camera like Makerbot.




> i can't really know because i haven't buy it, but consider to.
> but i point that only because it is in the same path, to have a scanner inside your printer, unless i misunderstood. 
> 
> GL

----------


## che

> AFAIK, the only similarity is it is inside a printer. They use a turntable with lasers scanning in a line and a camera like Makerbot.


so what are you proposing because i dont understand what you mean add-on 3d scanner printer ?

thank you in advance for the clarification 

GL

----------


## robosmith

Sorry, I'm not revealing the method, just the potential results.




> so what are you proposing because i dont understand what you mean add-on 3d scanner printer ?
> 
> thank you in advance for the clarification 
> 
> GL

----------


## che

> Sorry, I'm not revealing the method, just the potential results.


Then to help you out (really) the short answer is no! 
Everything now a days is WYSIWYG. Until i see some of your reliable work/potential results i can't say yes.
Even the competitors try and show the best results in order to make sales. Even in crowdfunding platforms like Kickstarter or Indiegogo.

I have a startup and i had to learn the procedure, everyone want to see results first and then how much might cost the service/product.

Hope i helped, really tried 

GL

----------


## robosmith

If I had a prototype which actually works, I might be willing to say more about it.

But since I'm not asking for you to put down money such as on Kickstarter, it is premature to give away my ideas on how to do it.

You don't really need to know how it would be done to say how much it would be worth IF it works.

Thanks for your input.




> Then to help you out (really) the short answer is no! 
> Everything now a days is WYSIWYG. Until i see some of your reliable work/potential results i can't say yes.
> Even the competitors try and show the best results in order to make sales. Even in crowdfunding platforms like Kickstarter or Indiegogo.
> 
> I have a startup and i had to learn the procedure, everyone want to see results first and then how much might cost the service/product.
> 
> Hope i helped, really tried 
> 
> GL

----------


## Feign

Well, this sounds like you have an idea and you want to know if it's patentable or not.  

From the very vague details you've provided, it sounds like the Blacksmith Genesis beat you to the punch (well, beat you to the Indiegogo start, they obviously haven't delivered yet) by about a eight months.
Though if you can get under $1000 then you'd beat them on price.  They claim to have patents however, so you might be out of luck.

----------


## robosmith

> Well, this sounds like you have an idea and you want to know if it's patentable or not.


Not really about patents; more about whether there's a market for a more expensive scanner that works better.




> From the very vague details you've provided, it sounds like the Blacksmith Genesis beat you to the punch (well, beat you to the Indiegogo start, they obviously haven't delivered yet) by about a eight months.


Except their scanner looks just like a Makerbot digitizer inside a printer.




> Though if you can get under $1000 then you'd beat them on price.  They claim to have patents however, so you might be out of luck.


Looks like theirs is a different technology.

----------

